# Biting?



## Cobra (Jun 17, 2004)

What is your views on biting in a street fight? I know many would say that being biten is very painful, and can tear flesh (especially if you have really pointed canine teeth!) . Infact, your jaw muscles are the most powerful muscles for sqeezing or holding. I think a punch or kick can generate loads more pressure. But for squezzing, it might be better to bite.

Some chokes are applied with pressing down your fingers on the windpipe. A bite would proably finish it faster or right away, but would you ever do it. Human beings in general would think it is filthy or dirty to bite anything other than your food, but it might be your best ticket in some situations to survive in a street brawl. So what do you think about biting in a street fight?


----------



## steel elbow (Jun 17, 2004)

i recon biting is one of the last resorts in a fight but you gotta veiw it like its either that or gettin the crap beat outa you 
what would you choose?
me i dont think i'd think about the hyginic or not


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 17, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> What is your views on biting in a street fight? I know many would say that being biten is very painful, and can tear flesh (especially if you have really pointed canine teeth!) . Infact, your jaw muscles are the most powerful muscles for sqeezing or holding. I think a punch or kick can generate loads more pressure. But for squezzing, it might be better to bite.
> 
> Some chokes are applied with pressing down your fingers on the windpipe. A bite would proably finish it faster or right away, but would you ever do it. Human beings in general would think it is filthy or dirty to bite anything other than your food, but it might be your best ticket in some situations to survive in a street brawl. So what do you think about biting in a street fight?



Aids man, Aids.

Live today, Die slowly tomorrow? No thanks... I think I would reserve biting for... the most extreme circumstances... if I did it at all.  I certainly would not wanna break the skin/make em bleed with it... 

Of course the same could be said of any blood contact, but in my case, I wouldnt want it in my mouth if I could avoid it...


----------



## MJS (Jun 17, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> What is your views on biting in a street fight? I know many would say that being biten is very painful, and can tear flesh (especially if you have really pointed canine teeth!) . Infact, your jaw muscles are the most powerful muscles for sqeezing or holding. I think a punch or kick can generate loads more pressure. But for squezzing, it might be better to bite.
> 
> Some chokes are applied with pressing down your fingers on the windpipe. A bite would proably finish it faster or right away, but would you ever do it. Human beings in general would think it is filthy or dirty to bite anything other than your food, but it might be your best ticket in some situations to survive in a street brawl. So what do you think about biting in a street fight?



I think its something thats best left for the most extreme situations.  Paul Vunak has discussed this in length on his tape Kino Mutai.  Covers a wide array of positions that the bite will work best in.

Mike


----------



## OULobo (Jun 17, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> I think its something thats best left for the most extreme situations.  Paul Vunak has discussed this in length on his tape Kino Mutai.  Covers a wide array of positions that the bite will work best in.
> 
> Mike



If the situation get really desperate I would bite in a split second. No doubts in my head.


----------



## Baytor (Jun 17, 2004)

I agree.  You have to weigh the known (threat of injury to self) vs. unknown (threat of possible disease).  It might not be pleasant but if it's a choice between maybe catching something and getting killed for sure, I'll take my chances.


----------



## MJS (Jun 17, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> If the situation get really desperate I would bite in a split second. No doubts in my head.



I agree, and I'd do the same thing if in that situation.

Mike


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 17, 2004)

I think that's a pretty good question, actually.  I hadn't really thought about whether I would or wouldn't.  I mean, I've never trained to bite, you know?  I would hope that I wouldn't, for reasons mentioned above, particularly by Technopunk, but gee, if I was being choked out and couldn't shake it, well, you do what you need to.  But I'd then probably go clean my mouth out with some 151 or Jack or bleach or something.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 17, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I think that's a pretty good question, actually.  I hadn't really thought about whether I would or wouldn't.  I mean, I've never trained to bite, you know?  I would hope that I wouldn't, for reasons mentioned above, particularly by Technopunk, but gee, if I was being choked out and couldn't shake it, well, you do what you need to.  But I'd then probably go clean my mouth out with some 151 or Jack or bleach or something.



Ughhhhh. . . bleach might be a bad idea, but try some Everclear.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jun 17, 2004)

There used to be a deckhand on the ferry in my little town that had the top part of his ear bitten off in a fight, never got it reattached. My nephew, a twentysomething street fight addict had a guy in a front sleeper (not sure what its really called, arm under the back of the skull, bar it, shoulder for leverage in front) and the guy bit and tore on the eyebrow, he said there was blood everywhere, left a good scar. Thing is, blood and pain don't necessarily mean the end of a fight. Evander Holyfield was still ready to fight, and if someone bit me, all bets would be off. I'd assume we were in the kind of fight that doesn't end until one of us can't fight anymore, period


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 17, 2004)

No, you're right, the bite is not a finishing move, for sure. But it could be useful in getting a choker to let go, or what have you. Still gross though.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jun 17, 2004)

I agree flatlander, and for chokes it may work. It got my nephew to loosen up out of the choke. The biter was the winner of  the fight, if you could call a drunken streetfighting fool a winner, that is.


----------



## 8253 (Jun 18, 2004)

i believe biting should be a last resort only.


----------



## Cobra (Jun 18, 2004)

How would you bite correctly to increase force. I know a human's average bite force is around 200 PSI, but I've heard of some individuals that can get to over 900 PSI(world record I think was 935 pounds, which is almost as much as a lion or a tiger).


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 18, 2004)

I would have no problems biting someone if I had to. BUT, at the risk of  exposing myself to BBP (blood borne pathogens), I would hold off unless it was a matter of life or death, or bite through clothing rather than bare flesh. Thirty years ago it wouldn't have been as big a deal, but 'tis a different world we live in.
 Anyway, by the time you get access to Everclear or 151 or whatever, the pathogens would have already entered your system.


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 18, 2004)

In the age of AIDS, Hepatitis and Herpes, biting would never be an option for me.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 18, 2004)

The disease factor is great in this day and age, but if it is really coming down to you dieing I think or at least hope, most would go ahead and use the bite. We have covered this before at my school, and some of the best suggestions were to try and bite over clothing so it is not as much flesh to mouth, that can lessen the odds of contracting a sickness, biting quickly and releasing to another technique which may help lessen the chances. Still the chances are there, like it or not, but death is a pretty strong opponent, I think I would choose the bite and get out of there. Hopefully it will never come to that, but to rule it out in my opinion would be foolish especially if facing death.



Plus, I'm hep vaccinated from the hospital I worked at, so I can just bite away as much as I like! 


7sm


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 18, 2004)

When I was working as a bouncer I had a biting incident, and getting bit sukks! These two chicks were fighting--chick fights are the worst--and me and my buddy (a brown belt in Kempo) went to break them up. Well, Mikey got tea bagged; and while I was working on unraveling the hair from one girl's hand, she leaned over and bit my wrist. It was right on that little knuckle part and it hurt like a SOB. She held it for what seemed like forever, but realistically maybe 20-30 seconds. I tried to talk her off, warned her twice, and then fired knee into her rib cage and knocked the wind out of her. I had on a spandex body-suit with a sweat shirt over it and neoprene gloves; she still left an impression, top and bottom, of bruises on my wrist. I wasn't really worried, but then all of these people started telling me that the chick was a prostitute, and shot-up meth. One person told me she thought she was HIV +!!! I freaked, went to the doctor, who laughed at me swabbed me with an anti-bacterial wipe; He said, "you have to break the skin to get HIV," then my boobie-prize was a tetnis (sp?) shot and a $400 bill. Yes, another fun-filled night at the bar. LOL


AJ


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 18, 2004)

I just want to know why you were wearing a spandex body-suit with a sweat shirt over it and neoprene gloves?

j/k I'm sure getting bit sucks, I hope I don't have to find out!

7sm


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 18, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I just want to know why you were wearing a spandex body-suit with a sweat shirt over it and neoprene gloves?
> 
> j/k I'm sure getting bit sucks, I hope I don't have to find out!
> 
> 7sm


Not spandex, like SCARY kind of spandex. It's one of those things football players use. It's to keep warm with. Winters get cold in northern california, although not as bad as some places. That said, I can definitely see how hard it would be to pass up making a crack with such an easy invitation. LOL:asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 18, 2004)

Well taken, I'm sorry I just couldn't pass it up, I had this flash dance like mental picture in my head! lol

7sm:asian:


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 18, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Well taken, I'm sorry I just couldn't pass it up, I had this flash dance like mental picture in my head! lol
> 
> 7sm:asian:


I'm a maniac, maaaaaniac on the . . .:mp5: :vu:  Sorry, had to.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jun 23, 2004)

Biting is one of a persons most dangerous weapons. Its a wonder that is not a martial arts technique. Your in a clinch, and wham! you lach on to the guys jugular and rip it in too. What would be more effective??


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 23, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> What would be more effective??


IIIIII'm gonna go with. . .a shotgun.:ultracool  j/k.

AJ


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 23, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> Biting is one of a persons most dangerous weapons. Its a wonder that is not a martial arts technique. Your in a clinch, and wham! you lach on to the guys jugular and rip it in too. What would be more effective??



Umm...NOT getting hepetites perhaps?   

Sincerely,

Pam Anderson


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 23, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Umm...NOT getting hepetites perhaps?
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Pam Anderson


Oh crap, now I've gotta go get checked.

Gotta run,

Tommy Lee.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 23, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Oh crap, now I've gotta go get checked.
> 
> Gotta run,
> 
> Tommy Lee.



Me too! 

Kid Rock


----------



## LadyDragon (Jun 24, 2004)

Personally I wouldn't bite some one for the simple reason of the obvious.  If you manage to bite through their skin, which in fact isn't very difficult, then you're going to have their blood and skin in your mouth.  Now with all the different types of things you can catch these days through bodily fluids.  I think biting some one would be my absolute last option.  There's to much to risk in that type of defense.  No to mention losing teeth.  Not that it might not happen in a fight any how, but if you keep your mouth closed and jaw closed  tight, then that shouldn't be as much of a hazord.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 24, 2004)

LadyDragon said:
			
		

> Personally I wouldn't bite some one for the simple reason of the obvious.  If you manage to bite through their skin, which in fact isn't very difficult, then you're going to have their blood and skin in your mouth.  Now with all the different types of things you can catch these days through bodily fluids.  I think biting some one would be my absolute last option.  There's to much to risk in that type of defense.  No to mention losing teeth.  Not that it might not happen in a fight any how, but if you keep your mouth closed and jaw closed  tight, then that shouldn't be as much of a hazord.



I agree...

my joking comments also hold truth to them. You open yourself up to a lot of diseases by biting, and getting their fluids and junk in your mouth (mind out of gutter, please   ). If you defend yourself, but the results of your defense is a debilitating disease of some kind, then I'd say your self defense was ineffective. 

So...I can't say that I wouldn't bite someone, but I can say that it would only be used as a last resort.

Yours,

Mike Tyson


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 24, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl:   !!!!


----------



## Kane (Jul 3, 2004)

A good bite to the windpipe can kill any man or animal for that matter. It can be done very quickly before you start to tear flesh and blood thus preventing any viruses from entering your body. However killing is something we all try to avoid.


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 8, 2004)

Street fights tend to be vicious at their least.  So biting, headbutting, eyejabbing, skin ripping (like tearing a telephone book in half), hair yanking, bottle beating, ashcan smashing, spitting, kneeing, elbowing, and booting-them-when-they're-down are all fine and dandy to protect yourself from the idiot who started it in the first place.  Remember, you never start the fight, but hopefully you always end it.


----------



## hkg (Jul 31, 2004)

If it was an extreme situation then i would hav no doubts about biteing, id eat the bugger!


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 31, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> What is your views on biting in a street fight? I know many would say that being biten is very painful, and can tear flesh (especially if you have really pointed canine teeth!) . Infact, your jaw muscles are the most powerful muscles for sqeezing or holding. I think a punch or kick can generate loads more pressure. But for squezzing, it might be better to bite.
> 
> Some chokes are applied with pressing down your fingers on the windpipe. A bite would proably finish it faster or right away, but would you ever do it. Human beings in general would think it is filthy or dirty to bite anything other than your food, but it might be your best ticket in some situations to survive in a street brawl. So what do you think about biting in a street fight?


The mouth is the most unused and one of the most deadly weapons a person has. Im not that great of a grappler, so when a good grappler takes me down in a street fight, I will not hesitate to take a chunk, fighting makes me hungry anyway,JK. About the hungry part anyway, not joking about the biting. Im not much of a grappler so if a grappler knows your a biter then they wont be so quick to take you down, that is the weakness of a BJJ fighter. Alot of there techniques leave them open for a good biting.   
Biting will also end the fight quickly, the attacker will realize quickly they have messed with the wrong person. I am a martial artist but I will fight dirty to, without hesitation. If I get a good chance to bite, I will. Only in a street fight though.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 31, 2004)

I wouldn't hesitate.  

As far as AIDS, you're more likely to get hepatitis...and then we have to keep in mind that the person you're biting has to HAVE those diseases for you to get them.  On top of that, insofar as blood borne diseases, one doesn't have to draw blood to draw pain.

Good stuff, biting.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 31, 2004)

...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....CHOMP!!!!!.....P-TOOEY.....:EG:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 31, 2004)

Biting?  Who me?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 31, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Biting?  Who me?


 LOL - yeah, especially on your BB test - LOL


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jul 31, 2004)

Okay putting on my Nursing Hat.

The only way to contact or contract Aids, Hep C by biting is 

<LI>If you have an open sore in your mouth, gums, or tongue.
<LI>Swallowing the piece of flesh (CANNIBALIAM!!) or blood.
<LI>Blood spraying into your mucous membranes ie eyes, nose.


Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser 
Lecture over for now! lol


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks. :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 1, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Okay putting on my Nursing Hat.
> 
> The only way to contact or contract Aids, Hep C by biting is
> 
> ...



So for further info, if you bite, draw blood however small in quantity gets in your mouth - you can't swallow until you get it washed out hygienically. Hard to do during or even after a fight.... TW


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 1, 2004)

How about spitting the small amount of blood you get in your mouth back in your opponent's face?

 Take that, nasty dude...:bird:


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 1, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> How about spitting the small amount of blood you get in your mouth back in your opponent's face?
> 
> Take that, nasty dude...:bird:


Hell yea!! I have a buddy who got into it with some guy and he took a chunk out of his leg, needless to say no one ever wanted to mess with my friend anymore after that lol. He never got into it with anyone in our part of town again. If people think your crazy no one will mess with you. Then you wont have to fight.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 1, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....CHOMP!!!!!.....P-TOOEY.....:EG:




You are truly a savage, and succinct, woman.  I like that.  

Spitting, versus swallowing, is certainly preferable.  In this context anyway.

Mark, a "universal precautions" class I took said that hepatitis was far easier to contract...simply through skin contact.  My assumption is that once on you, you might rub the virus into an open sore, get it in the mouth or eyes, etc.  True?

Anybody know how many of those charged with felony assault are AIDS or hepatitis positive?  There might be stats somewhere.

I met a guy with the national Health Service who might be able to tell me.  They do health screenings of immigrants who get picked up for deportation.  He might know of stats on violent offenders...somebody has to be keeping tabs of this in the jails.

A slight historical digression:  A Scythian mercenary fighting for the Byzantine Empire once rode out of a beseiged town with his comrades during a sortie.  He jumped off his horse, grabbed a wounded Muslim warrior, bit out his throat and drank the blood.  He then howled.  It broke the spirit of the Muslims, who then fled.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## gmunoz (Aug 1, 2004)

I have always been taught that "anything goes" and that there is  not such thing as a dirty fight when one if fighting for their lives.  When it comes to streetfighting, well, I would definitely consider that fighting for my life.  Biting?  It most certainly can get the job done!  Look out UFC!  They claim to have "no holds barred!"


----------



## bullydog (Sep 3, 2004)

It comes down to survival tactics.  You WILL do what is needed to survive.  However, using a bite as a last resort, means we have already dug the eyes, kicked the groin, and struck the throat.  If we still can't get rid of this dude then he is most likely on PCP or something similar.  This means that the pain receptors are numb, and a bite is another wasted move, right? Don't get me wrong here, I'm not saying a bite is wrong or wasted, cause I'm proud to say that I'm as dirty of a fighter as they come. But I love these worst case scenarios.


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 4, 2004)

I'd bite as a last resort. A possibility (while gross, but hey we're talking about friggin' BITING) might be to bite the arm pit and try for the lymph node (sp?). Since it'd be through clothes you might not get (much) blood on ya but once that lymph node pops they're gonna have a bad time.....even if ya lose the fight. Not that I speak from any personal experience of course....I would never bite :angel


----------

